# Meddings project



## BONGO (Oct 11, 2021)

This is my meddings project , a rather big one . The old hoover motor will need to be changed i guess .


----------



## BONGO (Oct 11, 2021)

I should add i have only just collected this drill .


----------



## francist (Oct 11, 2021)

Looks interesting. I’m a little lost though, I don’t believe I’ve heard the expression “meddings project” before. It’s possible that I’m just being overly dense at the moment, but can you clarify?

-frank


----------



## benmychree (Oct 11, 2021)

Likewise ---


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 11, 2021)

Very cool!
looks like she's worthy !!!!


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 11, 2021)

Name of the manufacturer apparently. Mike


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 11, 2021)

why do you need to replace the motor? is it bad?  you said you guess... so I ask ?


----------



## francist (Oct 12, 2021)

@FOMOGO Good call, Mike 






						Meddings Drills 1960s & 1970s
					

Meddings Drills of the 1960s onwards catalogues and technical details



					www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## BONGO (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi yes i say project (to me) and as FOMOGO says it is the name of the Drill manufacturer built like tanks , i cant even guess at the weight of it even with the head off its rather heavy , and its a bench drill .  I want to strip clean etc bring it to its former glory . The quill feels in good condition and tight . Motor i thought for the purists it would need the original motor whatever that was . I would need to make another motor mount as it sits to low to use the bottom pulley , i'm also not sure if its the correct pulley as the belt touches the post , i would assume there should be some clearance . But for what i paid its fine . Apart from collect it at the very last moment , well actually i went to view it as the evil-bay bidding clock was ticking down which ended 60 seconds after i arrived , so with no bids , i basically saved it from the scrap man as they wanted it gone and got it very cheap . So i have not had chance to look at it since been back home .


----------



## BONGO (Oct 12, 2021)

francist said:


> @FOMOGO Good call, Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes thanks , that's handy


----------

